# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  كل عام وانت بألف خير هدوء عاصف ..

## شذى البنفسج

اليوم عيد ميلاد هدوء عاصف بس للاسف مبارح صار معه حادث بس رحنا وتطمنا عليه وان شاء الله انه بيتحسن  :Eh S(2): 

كل عام وانت بالف الف خير هدوء وعقبال ال 100 سنه يا رب وان شاء الله تقوم بالسلامه ..
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

























ان شاء الله تكون سنه خير عليك ..

----------


## شمعة امل

سلامتك هدوء عاصف 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وانت بخير يا هدوء عاصف

وان شاء الله تقوم بالسلامه
وان شاء الله ما يكون فيك شي

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بخير 

والحمدلله على السلامه

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## تحية عسكريه

سلامتك يا كبير ما تشوف شر  





كل سنة وانتا سالم والعمر كله يا رب

----------


## Sc®ipt

كل سنه و انت سالم

و الف سلامة عليك ما تشوف شر ان شاء الله

----------


## بياض الثلج

جد بتحكي شذى ؟؟؟ حادث شو ؟؟؟

صار فيو شي ؟؟؟ :Bl (19):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*شكرا كتير للجميع إن شاء الله ما تشوفوا شر

للأسف ما كان عيد الميلاد اليوم كما يجب ولكن الحمد لله على كل شي

الله يخليلي اياكم ولا يحرمني منكم جميعا ..




*[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> سلامتك هدوء عاصف 
> وكل عام وانت بخير




*
*
*شمعة أمل*


*شكرا جزيلا كلك زوووووووووووق الله لا يحرمني طلتك الحلوة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كل عام وانت بخير يا هدوء عاصف
> 
> وان شاء الله تقوم بالسلامه
> وان شاء الله ما يكون فيك شي






*شكرا يا مان والله طلتك فرحتني كتير*

*كلك زوق الله يخليك وإن شاء الله ما تشوف شر*

*انا بخير من الله بألف خير*

*الحمد لله على كل شي* 

*شكرا يا عزيز*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كل عام وانت بخير 
> 
> والحمدلله على السلامه




*
*
*الله يسلمك حبيبي وإنت بألف خير*

*ولا يحرمني طلتك والله يبارك بعمرك ويبلغك ميلادك القادم وتكون حققت كل آمالك ... آمين*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شذى البنفسج*


*ما رح انسى وقفتك جنبي يا بنت خالتي ما قصرتي أبدا الله يخليلي اياكِ وما يحرمني زياراتك كلك واجب دايما.. شفتي؟؟ ما كان عيد ميلادي كما يجب!!*

*الحمد لله على كل حال..*

*إن شاء الله نردلك اياها بالمناسبات السعيدة*

*شكرا الك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> سلامتك يا كبير ما تشوف شر  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنة وانتا سالم والعمر كله يا رب



*
**الحمد لله انو عبدالله مر من هون!!!* 

*من احلى الردود والله فرحتني كتير الله يخليك ويسلمك وإن شاء الله تبقى بألف خير وسعادة..*

*الله يبعد عنك والجميع كل الشرور يا رب..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كل سنه و انت سالم
> 
> و الف سلامة عليك ما تشوف شر ان شاء الله




*
**وانت سالم حبيبي بعيد عنك كل شر وأذى إن شاء الله*

*نردلك اياها بأغلى وأحلى المناسبات إن شاء الله*

*كلك زوق وواجب الله يسلمك ويخليك*

----------


## عُبادة

كل عام  وانت بالف خير

العمر كله ان شاء الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> جد بتحكي شذى ؟؟؟ حادث شو ؟؟؟
> 
> صار فيو شي ؟؟؟





*أمّــــا يا هناء ووصلت دورك...*

*أنا بخير الحمد لله تعرضت لحادث أليم كدت افقد فيه البصر، ولكن الله لطف وستر وبستنى رحمات ربنا..* 

*ولكن رحمة الله وسعت كل شيء الحمد لله على كل حال ..*

*دعواتك اختي العزيزة إن شاء الله ما تشوفي شر والجميع..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كل عام  وانت بالف خير
> 
> العمر كله ان شاء الله







*
**وإنت بألف خير عُبـــــــــادة .. إن شاء الله ربنا بمد بعمرك وبيسّر أمرك وبتحقق كل أحلامك عاجلا لا آجلا .. آمين*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كل عام وانت بالف خير هدوء
والف سلامة الك وما تشوف شر 
وشو هاي افقد بصري لا بعيد الشر بتقوم بالسلامة ان شاء الله شد حيلك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Cgiving:

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما على قلبك شر ان شالله ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بألف خير  :Eh S(7): , والحمد لله على سلامتك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## دليلة

كل عــــــام وانت بخير هدوء  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 

وعسلامتك  انشاء الله تكون بخير

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*العمر كله يا رب ..*
*والحمد لله على السلامه ..*

----------


## جسر الحياة

الحمد لله على السلامه ..  


وكل عام وإنت بألف خير .. وعقبال 1000 سنه ..

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

بتمنى اتكون وصلتك رسالتي اخي 
عنجد اسفة بس مانتبهت
وكل عام وانت بالف خير
والله يحميك من كل شر اخي.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

سلامتك هدوء عاصف 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]كل عام وانت بخير أخي ..  :Cgiving: 
وسلامتك ألف مليون سلامه  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20): 
[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

كل عام وانت بالف خيررررررررررررررر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رموش حزينه

كل عام وانته بالف خير والف الحمدلله ع السلامه  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كل عام وانت بالف خير هدوء
> والف سلامة الك وما تشوف شر 
> وشو هاي افقد بصري لا بعيد الشر بتقوم بالسلامة ان شاء الله شد حيلك


 

 
*شكرا كتييييييييييير والله ماني عارف كيف اشكرك انتِ وكل يلي مرّوا على هالموضوع وتركوا تهانيهم..* 

*الحمد لله كان ضرر بسيط بعيني التنتين واليوم تحست اليمين واليسار بعد كم يوم بترجع احلى من الأول الله كريم* 

*شكرا الك (بنت الشديفات) ونردلك اياها بمناسبة أحلى*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 


 
*مها يا مها* 

*إن شاء الله نقدملك الورد يوم تخرجك* 

*ما عليكم شر جميعا والله يحفظكم ولا يحرمني منكم..*

*شكرا مها كتير*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الحمد لله على السلامه .. 
> 
> 
> وكل عام وإنت بألف خير .. وعقبال 1000 سنه ..





> بتمنى اتكون وصلتك رسالتي اخي 
> عنجد اسفة بس مانتبهت
> وكل عام وانت بالف خير
> والله يحميك من كل شر اخي.





> سلامتك هدوء عاصف 
> وكل عام وانت بخير





> [align=right]كل عام وانت بخير أخي .. 
> وسلامتك ألف مليون سلامه 
> [/align]





> كل عام وانت بالف خيررررررررررررررر





> كل عام وانته بالف خير والف الحمدلله ع السلامه


 

 

*شكرا كتيييييييييييييير الكم جميعا ما قصّرتوا يا اخوة ويا أخوات كلكم زوووووووووووق.. والله يسلمكم ولا تشوفوا شر او مكروه..*

*عقبال ما أردلكم اياها بمناسبات حلوة كتير.. آمين يا رب..*

*احترت بشو أرد والله.. الله يبارك فيكم جميعا..*

*أنا بألف صحة وسلامة ومن الله كل شي منيح الحمدلله على كل حال*

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
كل عام وانت من الله أقرب هدوء عاصف ... وما على قلبك شر ... كفارة إن شاء الله  :Smile:  
وعذرا ع التأخير  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
بتمرّي او ما بتمرّي يا جوري أنتي الك كل المعزّة والإحترام..

الله يسلمك وما تشوفي شر ونسمع إن شاء الله منك دايما وأبدا الأخبار الحلوة الطيبة المفرحة..


شكرا كتير لإلك والله يسلمك 
[/align]*

----------


## MR.X

عيد ميلاد سعيد وعقبال ال 126 سنة ونشوفك ختيار على العكاز...

طولت العمر يا صاحبي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عيد ميلاد سعيد وعقبال ال 126 سنة ونشوفك ختيار على العكاز...
> 
> طولت العمر يا صاحبي


 
 

*حلوة هاي ختيار عالعكـــــــاز!! وقتها بتكون انتا وكل الأعضاء كمان ختيارية ومستلمين المنتدى ولاد أحفادنا!! ههههههه* 


*شكرا كتير لإلك حبيبي الله لا يحرمني طلتك ونردلك اياها بمناسبات أحلى إن شاء الله*

----------


## MR.X

:Eh S(7): 
تسلم يا محترم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف الحمدلله على سلامتك وكل عام وانت بألف خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الف الحمدلله على سلامتك وكل عام وانت بألف خير



*
**وانت بألف ألف ألف خير حبيبي احمد الله يسلمك ويحفظك وما تشوف شر ان شاء الله.. شكرا الك كتييييييييييييير*

----------


## دموع الورد

سلامات

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> سلامات



*
*
*الله يسلمك ويبارك فيكِ وتضلي عام ورا عام بألف صحة وسلامة..*

*تحياتي الك شكرااااااااااا كتير من كل قلبي*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام و انت بخير

 :Cgiving:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كل عام وانت بخير  :Eh S(7): 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كل عام و انت بخير





> [align=center]
> كل عام وانت بخير 
> [/align]


 

 
*يسلمووووو يا شباب وانتو بألف ألف خير*

*وان شاء الله ما تشوفوا شر*

*كلكم زووووووووق تسلمولي* 



*والله يا شباب ويا بنات ما شفت اكرم ولا أحلى منكم*
*غمرتوني بلطفكم*

*وإن شاء الله بضلني اشارككم كل مناسباتكم السعيدة وتضل دايما سعيدة ... سعيدة وبس.*

*شكرا كتير*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كل عام وانت بالف خير كمان مره ..
وان شاء الله بيرجعوا عيونك احسن من اول ..
سابوك بالعين ابن خالتي لاني وبكل صدق ما شفت اجمل من عيونك  :Eh S(7): 
تقوم بالسلامة يا رب ..

----------


## عودوني

انشاء الله بسلامه يارب واتمنى له الخير ان شاء الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كل عام وانت بالف خير كمان مره ..
> وان شاء الله بيرجعوا عيونك احسن من اول ..
> سابوك بالعين ابن خالتي لاني وبكل صدق ما شفت اجمل من عيونك 
> تقوم بالسلامة يا رب ..



*
**دخيلك يا بنت خالتي يا أمورة العيلة انتي*

*والله يا شذى ما شاء الله عليكِ ، ما شفت بحياتي أجمل ولا أروع من عيونك ، فإذا كانوا عيوني حلوين فهاد لإنهم شافوا عيونك (الحلوين )..*

*تسلميلي كلك زوووووق ودمك خفيف كتير الله لا يحرمني منك..*

*شكرا كتير مرة تانيه والله يسلمك ويحفظك يا رب..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انشاء الله بسلامه يارب واتمنى له الخير ان شاء الله


*
**شكرا كتير الك حبيبي والله يحفظك ويسلمك وكل الخير الك .. تحياتي*

----------

